# Stepping Up :)



## melon'n'lemon (Oct 21, 2012)

I just got a new cockatiel, he is 4 months old and he is not hand-tamed. he is used to people though because i taught him to step up onto my finger within 2-3 days. but he looks like he doesn't really want to come up to my finger, it's like he just steps up because i told him to. some times he hisses at me and i would just slowly pull my hand out of the cage and wait until he stops then try again. are there any tips to teaching him to want to step up?? :wacko: some times i can lure him with treats but when i take the treat away and he is standing on my arm, he would just fly away .

thx


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Try this.... 

B.J. TEACH YOUR BIRD TO STAY

On your hand, or a portable perch or a particular place. If you want your bird use to stay in a particular place, fix a toy to it to help keep him occupied. 
This is really useful in an emergency situation so you know where your bird is. With some birds it could save your home from being wrecked.
From a rewarded step-up place your bird where you want him to stay... Say, 'STAY' & offer him a treat. 
Sit by him & offer just a peck of treat every 10 seconds or so, each time repeating the 'STAY'. 
Keep the treat out of sight between pecks, so he doesn't focus on it..
Watch his body language very carefully & offer a peck with the stay command if it looks like he's seen something interesting that may be worth investigating elsewhere. Occasionally say "Stay" without a peck. Your aim is longer stays for less pecks of the treat. 
After a few minutes of practice, allow him to do as he wants with the command. 'GO PLAY', break eye contact & turn your back, walk away if you want. 
Resume stay practice after a few hrs or the next day if you prefer.. 
Over the next few days gradually increase the birds waiting time between pecks. Be careful don't allow your bird to train you into giving him a treat every few seconds. 
As you know some birds are quicker learners than others so be patient & stop each session before both you & the bird get bored...B.J..


----------



## melon'n'lemon (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank youu. I will definately try this, seems like a good trick for him to learn .


----------

